# '75 Stingray 5 speed project questions...



## bartonhall (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi all,
Thanks in advance for any advice, clarifications or answers.  I purchased this 12/75 (ML) Stingray project a decade ago and then had a kid.  It has been a low priority.  She has now almost outgrown her Stingray Junior so I'm trying to get this one together. 

It came from ebay, likely with long forgotten caveats that it was not complete, and I want to confirm the orig parts config and maybe decent suppliers (BTI, QBP, etc) that might have parts that will work.

It came with the "20 (3x) sturmey archer internal shown and a shimano 3x thumb shifter.  The chain is also too short.  The rest seems to be close to correct.

Guessing here, but as the rear dropout spacing seems too large for this wheel, 
did this bike have a five speed cluster/wheel with a friction rear derailleur?  What were the shifter options for a '75 5 speed?  Stick only, or was there a thumb shifter used?

View attachment 63679View attachment 63680View attachment 63681

I am not trying to build a display piece, it will get ridden, but close to the original is preferred. 

So...looking for info on the following:

chain
wheel
cog set
shifter
derailleur

Thanks again and cheers,
Bart


----------

